# Why?



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey 
I have a 33 gallon aquarium, which only has 35 watts of lighting on it. I was wondering why my plants are doing so well???? lolol. I can't explain it. No Co2, and just barely over 1wpg. Just was wondering - so I can continue having such good plant growth lol
Plants: Crypt. wendtii, Amazon Swords, Hygro. polysperma, Anubias barteri (nana), and Jungle Vallisneria.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

because most of them are low light plants and don't really require co2 and they might be new plants, it takes a while to die off.


----------

